# help please



## morganxxrae (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey, I have a Community Fresh water fish tank and i have noticed some of my fish are getting to fat. and i know its a diesase because they all get bloated and die.
we only feed the fish everyother day.
any ideas on what it is and how to treat it?
-Morgan


----------



## morganxxrae (Apr 13, 2007)

I have had 3-4 fish die in the last 4 days


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know what it is, but if you have fish dying change water before fish start dying from ammonia poisoning as well the disease.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

How often do you change the water and vaccuum the gravel? How much water do you take out? Do you check your water for ammonia and nitrIte? If so, what are the readings?

Also, what is the tank size and what fish are in it?

We need just a tad more info to help ya figure out what is going on.


----------



## morganxxrae (Apr 13, 2007)

i change the water about once a month and we take out 30-40% each water change. we check the ammonia and nitrite once a week and both are normal, we have freshwater sharks, guppies, some types of chiclids, and dwarf frogs. the tank is a 75 Gallon i think, not fully positive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you know what type of Cichlids you have? Do you think they are African cichlids? If so, what do you feed them? 

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm just trying to get an idea of what the problem might be.

Also, what fish have died?

There is a problem called Dropsy, where the fish bloat up and their scales stick out (called Pineconing). Its not a disease but a side effect of an infection. Another problem would be if the cichlids are the ones dying and they are Africans (specifically Mbuna), it could be from their diet. Mbuna need a mostly plant based diet and if they are fed too much protein, then they get "Malawi Bloat" which can kill them. This doesn't apply if yours aren't Mbuna though.  (and also if they aren't the ones dying).

I'd start by doing more water changes. Try changing 40-50% a week. With even more info, I can try to get an idea of what might be causing your fish to die. I just need some specific information. ^^


----------

